# African Dwarf Frogs



## R.Shakelford (Jul 17, 2015)

Will my African Dwarf Frogs eat regular goldfish flakes? What do you people feed yours?


----------



## Jays guppies (Jul 24, 2015)

Mine eat flakes but I also feed them the food


----------



## R.Shakelford (Jul 17, 2015)

That's good news about the flakes.

But what exactly is "the food" ??






Jays guppies said:


> Mine eat flakes but I also feed them the food


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

They will also eat scuds and they flourish when fed that as a major portion of their diet.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The also love blood worms and pellet food. They will be happier feeding off the bottom so its best to use sinking food.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

I always fed mine reptile pellet food (for turtles). They loved it, and grew huge (3-4 inches on the pygmies that were only supposed to get to be 2 inches according the LPS).


----------

